# Hi!



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi all,

Was trying to chose my first coffee machine so stumbled into this forum

My initial thoughts are to go with the Sage duo temp pro. I noticed that the "what's your budget" sticky doesn't mention Sage but perhaps Sage weren't around then?

Maybe I should comment on one of the stickies

Looking forward to joining in and hopefully getting some good advice


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Weymouth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was trying to chose my first coffee machine so stumbled into this forum
> 
> ...


That list is from 2012 & is a bit out of date. Changes to machines due to EU regs back in 2015 mixed things up a bit especially at the lower end. The gaggia classic suddenly became a totally different machine in a similar case (a new one that's closer to the original is coming out soon but no reviews as yet) & the rancilio silvia had an auto shutoff added which rurns the machine off before it's heated up fully.

I can't relly comment too much on the dtp as haven't used one but it tends to get good reviews here & is well thought of.


----------

